# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) منقول : اصلاح U5i المتوقف على logo sonyericsson

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

اصلاح U5i المتوقف على  logo sonyericsson بواسطة  SE PC Suite 6.0    افتح SE PC Suite 6.0 اضغط على phone repair ثم continue           تحميل   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## seffari



----------


## hassan riach

مشكور اخي على المتابعة  بارك الله فيك اخي رشيد

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## catcooot

> 

 ربي زدني علما

----------


## salinas

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## amer

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## timali

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
المرجوا وضع رابط التحميل او تحميل البرنامج ووضعه كمرفق في الموضوع لانه صعب تحميل البرنامج و شكرا لو انه فيه شيئ من المساعدة في التحميل

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> المرجوا وضع رابط التحميل او تحميل البرنامج ووضعه كمرفق في الموضوع لانه صعب تحميل البرنامج و شكرا لو انه فيه شيئ من المساعدة في التحميل

 تفضل أخي رابط على الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] http://www.mediafire.com/?td4wweogzej

----------


## timali

و الله العضيم اتا راك فسر ابا رشيد ميرسي و الف ميرسي

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> و الله العضيم اتا راك فسر ابا رشيد ميرسي و الف ميرسي

 والشكر موصول لك اخي timali

----------


## امير الصمت

ممتاز اخى رشيد ربنا لا يحرمنا من جديدك

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور حبيبي على المجهود الرائع

----------


## zoro4nokia

الله ينور

----------


## zitounatzo

رائع

----------


## camcam

مشكور

----------


## abouelala

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## alaaelsalah

مشكور اخى الفاضل

----------


## al_hadad

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## cherif6

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hamzabba34

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## hamzabba34

هل يعمل على كل الهواتف

----------


## hamzabba34

انا مبتدىء فما الحل

----------


## hamzabba34

ساعدني ارجوك

----------


## hamzabba34

هاتفي من نوع u5i

----------


## hamzabba34

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## fatehski

mmmmmmmmmmmmmercc

----------


## abdou19

بارك الله فيك اخي.....

----------


## ryadmezlaoui

الف شكر يا اخي علي هدا البرنامج

----------


## ryadmezlaoui

اخي العزيز لم استطع تحمبل البرنامج
شكرا

----------


## abo allotf

الف شكر على هذا التوضيح الرائع

----------

